# Launching Alone



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

What's the best way to launch a boat alone? I've got a 19' baystealth, and was thinking of fishing alone this weekend, but have always had help launching. How does one go about doing it alone?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Back in as close to the dock as you can with the rope tied to your truck, back in just enough to retrieve the rope and pull the boat off and secure it to the dock. Getting it back on the trailer is the hard part, takes practice. Most folks at the ramp will help you.


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

ye olde rope...secure on both ends...plenty of slack...straight back...controlled aggressiveness...don't forget the plug!


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Takes a little practice, but it can't be done very quickly.*

Tie a loose rope from the winch mount to the bow ring, the same one your trailer winch hooks to. The rope needs to be loose enough to allow the boat to float free of the trailer when you back the trailer in. Once you have backed in far enough for the boat to float free of the trailer, then you need to start the engine, untie the rope, and pull the boat over to a mooring area near the ramp.
Next, the vehicle needs parking. Then it off to a favorite spot. I usually try to arrive at the ramp very early or very late, in order not to be in everyone else's way. The last thing you want to do is get in such a hurry you make a critical mistake that ruins the day. Afterall it's just a fishing trip.:cheers:


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

I launch my boat by myself pretty often. I have a 20' rope that I tie to the bow cleat. Then tie the other end below my winch mount. 

I also have bunk slicks on my trailer. I just back into the water, and hit the brakes hard, and the boat slides off. Grab the rope, pull it to the side, jump in and go tie it up out of the way. 

Putting it back on the trailer is no problem. Just drive it on up to the keel stop. Reach over, put the hook on. Before you get in your vehicle, tighten down on the winch.

It helps if your trailer is set up right.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I back in and unhook, then tie the bow line to a cleat or post or something on the dock. Then I back down, float it off and go park the trailer. If you're at a busy ramp float it off and move it out of the ramp. Then go park the truck


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I've done it many times. The most important thing that I can think of is to have a really long painter (bow rope). 

A boat hook can also be helpful if the boat is drifting out of reach, but the long rope always allows you to pull the boat back to you.

I back up so that the trailer wheels are very near the water.... I thread the bow rope along side of the boat..towards the stern...and then back forward ... keeping it clear of my PVC trailer risers... On one set of risers, I put a piece of Velcro near the top..to hold the rope temporarily. 

I then put a loop from the LONG bow rope around a cleat or post on the dock...Making this long serpentine loop is very important, otherwise, the rope will hang up on your trailer risers as you pull forward. 

If neither a dock cleat nor dock pole is available, I slip the long rope's loop around the PVC posts on the back of my trailer ... I then release the bow hook and safety chain....back up...stop rather quickly...Boat slides off...

Occasionally, my vehicle tires run over the rope and I have to get out to clear it..but...not often.

Once the boat is off of the trailer...the long rope allows it to float..but.the rope holds it from drifting away. I get out and make sure that the long rope is not hung up. I pull the boat to the dock and secure it. I then drive the trailer up and park it. 

If someone is around to help, they can lift the rope over your trailer risers...If not..the serpentine routing does the job. The serpentine rope routing is often the most problematical ...since there are numerous things that can hang up the rope. 
regards, Rich


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

*what works for me*

I've been using this process listed below for years and would like to note as others have before that it helps to have your trailer set up correctly.

I start by attaching the bow line to a forward cleat and a loop on the other end that is draped over the bow stop/winch post. This attached rope should be long enough to allow the bow of the boat to reach half way down the trailer, which is normally directly in front of the forward axle.

Another rope is attached to stern cleat and needs to be long enough to have about 5 feet extra rope available after being loosely looped over the same bow cleat that has other rope attached.

Now I back the boat into water until it starts to float off of the trailer, this is when I slowly pull the trailer up out of the ramp until the rope becomes tight.

Once the boat settles for a few seconds I allow the trailer to slide back into the water about 1-foot further to put some slack into the lead line. I now get the lead line loop off of the winch post and pull the boat slowly off of the trailer while walking down the dock parallel to the ramp.

When the boat clears the trailer side boards or PVC uprights at rear of trailer I pull the bow to the dock which will allow me to grab the stern line attached to the rear cleat. This is when it can get ugly on you launching in a high wind, current or wake area at launch if the boat gets sideways in the ramp after the stern gets away from you. By keeping both ropes tight and working the slack between both of them you can control the boat. It is best to secure the stern line first.

I've used this process solo and boats from 16-32', good luck and be careful at the dock.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

jabx1962 said:


> I launch my boat by myself pretty often. I have a 20' rope that I tie to the bow cleat. Then tie the other end below my winch mount.
> 
> I also have bunk slicks on my trailer. I just back into the water, and hit the brakes hard, and the boat slides off. Grab the rope, pull it to the side, jump in and go tie it up out of the way.
> 
> ...


X2...same for me.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I launch all the time by myself.I tie the rope to the winch and push it off.And when I load it up I pull it back on enough to hook the belt winch and winch it the rest off the way.I can laod up and lauch pretty quick.Oh I got a 18' Hanyie.Man I try to hurry but If people get mad so be it do the best you can and they can wait.


----------



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

Back boat/trailer down until boat starts to float. Climb over bow and start motor. Back boat off trailer and quickly tie to dock. Run over to truck/trailer and park it. Been doing it for years. If people become impatient waiting for you just wave and say "thanks for waiting." Whole process takes less than 3 minutes (unless motor is slow to start).


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*19 Ft Bay*

Pretty much sums it up from the replies.

Calm Launch: I dont tie it down to the winch. The bow cleat is secured and I will take the rope to me at the truck and wrap around once of the rod holder that's in the cab. Back down, boat float off as i am on the dock or just getting out of the truck. Pull the boat to the dock and hop in. The gas is already primed and test started. Then park da boat and get back to the launch to park. On busy days it takes a few more mins, but....

Windy days, I will back it down and have a line ready, but will go down til the wheels are covered by h20. Thats my indicator to climb over the bow and i can start her up and back out once my weight gets to the stern.

The 2nd way is a bit more challanging and some peeps have slipped off the trailer or boat this way and almost got killed. Yes, it has happened.. Be safe

PS.. Why dont some of us single launchers get together some time and feech ?

Dave

Th


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

Capt. Lowtide said:


> I've been using this process listed below for years and would like to note as others have before that it helps to have your trailer set up correctly.
> 
> I start by attaching the bow line to a forward cleat and a loop on the other end that is draped over the bow stop/winch post. This attached rope should be long enough to allow the bow of the boat to reach half way down the trailer, which is normally directly in front of the forward axle.
> 
> ...


so the rope is tied to the boat, got it. and then...ah you lost me after that!:brew:


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

I always try to get to the ramp a little early when launching by my self . It only takes me about 3 minutes but I try to prepare for the unexpected. I tie one end of my rope to the bow cleat and the other end to an eyelet I have mounted on the toolbox in my truck. This keeps me from having to wade into the water to untie from the winch post( very helpfull on cold mournings before you have your waders on). The rope should only be long enough to allow the boat to come off the trailer but short enough to keep it from going past the guide posts, any slack in the rope can be put in the bed of the truck before launching. I park the trailer as close as possible to the side of the ramp, once the boat is off the trailer I can untie the rope from the truck, walk out on the side of the ramp, jump into the boat and move it out of the way. After I park the truck I like to sit in the boat, have a cup of coffee and watch all the amateurs trying to launch. Nothing like a little humor to start the day.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Some of these replys are really long but there's really not that much to it. It takes a little longer by yourself but most people don't mind. They can see you are alone.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

For putting the boat back on, it's important to note where your trailer need to sit in the water. This might be several inches higher than where your boat starts to float when launching. When you have your trailer at the proper depth for re loading your boat, you can drive the boat on and the boat will push up to the bow cleat and NOT slide back down. When you dismount from the boat, clip the winch strap and haul it out. 

Have been launching alone for years. You'll get it down to a science and do it almost as fast as with help.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Last but most important after launching- Wear your PFD. There's knowone to help you out there. Be safe!
You fall in netting a fish and the boat floats away in the wind. Now you need to swim. How far can you swim?
THINK ABOUT IT!


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

scotccrn said:


> Back boat/trailer down until boat starts to float. Climb over bow and start motor. Back boat off trailer and quickly tie to dock. Run over to truck/trailer and park it. Been doing it for years. If people become impatient waiting for you just wave and say "thanks for waiting." Whole process takes less than 3 minutes (unless motor is slow to start).


 thats what i do all the time and im a fairly recent boat owner havent had any problems. just out of curiousity why do folks have those pvc guides??? are they actually helpful?


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

*PVC guides*



truckin_angler said:


> thats what i do all the time and im a fairly recent boat owner havent had any problems. just out of curiousity why do folks have those pvc guides??? are they actually helpful?


If you launch alone they are very helpful when putting the boat back on the trailer,they guide the boat onto the boards on the trailer and make a very fast alignment of boat and trailer. I think it would be very difficult to try and load my boat without them, especially if there is a strong side wind .


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

And again, dont forget the plugs. I've forgot probably 3 times in my life and its always been alone.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

truckin_angler said:


> thats what i do all the time and im a fairly recent boat owner havent had any problems. just out of curiousity why do folks have those pvc guides??? are they actually helpful?


 Thats why I took my pvc guides off they got into the way of the rope when I swing the boat off the trailer.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

I launch alone all the time. Just back the trailer in the water just enough to float the boat and not have it slide off the trailer, then climb in the boat from the bow and use the power of the motor to get the boat off. Then I just tie the boat to the dock and park the trailer. Same for loading, tie the boat up and back down the trailer so 2/3's of the bunks are covered in water, then just drive the boat on the trailer until you feel it hit the bow stop.

It takes a few tries to figure out the point to stop your trailer and of course the angle of the ramp can play as a variable, but once you figure it out it is much easier than using the ropes.

Note: If you have a roller trailer then I doubt this technique will work. Whatever you do, with a roller trailer, never undo the winch strap before the boat is in the water!!


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

scotccrn said:


> Back boat/trailer down until boat starts to float. Climb over bow and start motor. Back boat off trailer and quickly tie to dock. Run over to truck/trailer and park it. Been doing it for years. If people become impatient waiting for you just wave and say "thanks for waiting." Whole process takes less than 3 minutes (unless motor is slow to start).


x2


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Lots of nice people usually at ramps anyway, I always offer to bump em off. At 2 am last night, a younger kid asked me if I needed help puttin it on, I said yeah, I need it a little more in the water. He olbliged and walked to his truck. A nice thank you on the way out goes a long way. Same with a launch, how hard is it to say could you please hold the rope?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Bump for new boaters.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

scotccrn said:


> Back boat/trailer down until boat starts to float. Climb over bow and start motor. Back boat off trailer and quickly tie to dock. Run over to truck/trailer and park it. Been doing it for years. If people become impatient waiting for you just wave and say "thanks for waiting." Whole process takes less than 3 minutes (unless motor is slow to start).


X2!!!! Ive been doing this myself for a long time and its easy as 1, 2, 3.. The must important thing to do is be confident and think out the procedure before you back into ramp( to help save time).. for you and others. Always make sure you got the plug(s) in.... And secondly, when you back up keep in mind how far you have to bring the trailer in the water. Always remember roughly how far its got to be in the water to make your launch and retrieve that much faster. DON'T FORGET THE PARKING BRAKE!!! LOL. In my boat I have a rope already tied to front and back cleat depends on wich side you going to tie off dock( look before launching.) Once you get the pattern down you should do it fairly easy. You will surprise yourself to how easy it really is. Get after it man!!! After all, you can never rely on other people to make your life easier! Good luck! :doowapsta


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

It sounds as though you have gotten some great advice for launching solo.....here is some for your day of fishing....ALWAYS wear both your pfd and your kill switch when fishing/running your boat alone! Always have TWO ways of contacting help. This means BOTH a cell phone and a vhf radio. Most importantly make sure somone knows when you start and finish fishing in case something goes wrong (float plan).....these seem insginificant but could mean the difference between a great day or a misearable day.....


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Steven H said:


> Lots of nice people usually at ramps anyway, I always offer to bump em off. At 2 am last night, a younger kid asked me if I needed help puttin it on, I said yeah, I need it a little more in the water. He olbliged and walked to his truck. A nice thank you on the way out goes a long way. Same with a launch, how hard is it to say could you please hold the rope?


Beat me to it


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Same!*



scotccrn said:


> Back boat/trailer down until boat starts to float. Climb over bow and start motor. Back boat off trailer and quickly tie to dock. Run over to truck/trailer and park it. Been doing it for years. If people become impatient waiting for you just wave and say "thanks for waiting." Whole process takes less than 3 minutes (unless motor is slow to start).


X4

This is how I have been doing it. Just do the normal preparations before you get to the ramp so that you don't get in a rush. Other boaters understand you are by yourself and need a little more time. I think I can do this by myself faster than some can do with a crew of three.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I launch and retrieve by myself all the time. I back down till boat is in water enough to come off ramp. get out of truck walk down the trailer unhook the boat from the trailer then climb in on the bow. Back the boat off the trailer and dock it then get the truck off the ramp and park it.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

I let a foot or two of line off the winch, then back down till the boat floats,get in,start motor,unhook, then move to the side.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

scotccrn said:


> Back boat/trailer down until boat starts to float. Climb over bow and start motor. Back boat off trailer and quickly tie to dock. Run over to truck/trailer and park it. Been doing it for years. If people become impatient waiting for you just wave and say "thanks for waiting." Whole process takes less than 3 minutes (unless motor is slow to start).


X2 That is what I do, been doing it for years.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Dawg said:


> I let a foot or two of line off the winch, then back down till the boat floats,get in,start motor,unhook, then move to the side.


Exactly what I do...takes all of about 2-3 minutes.

I'm NOT racing anyone but it's funny how I can launch quicker than some who have 1-2 helpers trying to help them out. I've got a few "looks"...like how in the hek did you do it that quick, by yourself? I smile and go fishing....


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*The PVC guides*

serve more than one purpose (1) guides for backing down a slope, when the trailer drops out of site, (2) guide for putting the boat on the trailer, (3) keeps boat from swinging around to one side on a windy day, (4) great to mount lights on, or near the top of the guides.


truckin_angler said:


> thats what i do all the time and im a fairly recent boat owner havent had any problems. just out of curiousity why do folks have those pvc guides??? are they actually helpful?


----------



## jeridbrown (Sep 16, 2009)

I think you have got some great advice on this post. I have used everyone of the slightly different methods to figure out what works best for me. The main thing, which has been mentioned is... have a plan and take your time. Don't get rushed by others and if someone offers help, make sure they know exactly what you want them to do to help. There are a lot of nice people out there, but if they are not on the same page with you, it could make things worse. Happy fishing.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

All good advice, but take you time and do not rush. Let someone go before you if needed! Your by yourself, no need to slip on the ramp or come off the trailer with a missed step. Make your check list, follow and and go catch some fish!!!!

All the Best


----------



## joemah (Apr 6, 2010)

Also... Do not tie your boat up 2 feet from the boat ramp. Move it down a little. You never know what might cause a delay in parking the trailer and you don't want to close the ramp for everyone else while they wait for you to get back... My 2 cents


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*By Self*

Best way go down to a well used boat ramp with 6 pk and designated driver and sit back and watch.Its fun,funny and education and if your observant you will see all the do's and don't ,one man shows and multi man shows.Years ago we had a cabin on island a couple miles from POC .We would stay a week or two at a time and we would time our beer/ice run with load /unload time sit on the boat ramp bench and watch the show its as good as any stage show I've ever seen ..CVA34


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

My trailer is a float on, not a drive on. So I back down until my boat floats, I then get in it thru the bed of the truck. Then back the boat off the trailer tie it off to the dock and park the truck.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*works everytime!*



Sharkzilla said:


> ye olde rope...secure on both ends...plenty of slack...straight back...controlled aggressiveness...don't forget the plug!


Only down side is many places don't have good place to tie off to and your boat will get a few new scratches. have tried all kinds of bumpers they are never in the right places!:texasflag


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Lot of good advice.

My $.02. Think it through first. Have boat ready before backing down, i.e. plug in, straps off, winch strap loose, etc. I have my strap loose and back down as close to the side of the ramp as I can. Start boat, back off, dock boat as much out of the way as I can. Have never been yelled at, but it typically takes about 2-3 minutes and I am back in truck headed for a parking place. 

What I love about my PVC posts is that if it is windy, I can come in at a good clip and hit between the post and then throttle back to idle, let boat settle and then power up to winch.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Good how to. It is that time of year.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Pull over out of the way before you get to the ramp and get your boat ready. Remove tie-down straps, transom saver, install plug, move gear from truck to boat, ect. As far as launching it take practice, proper trailer set-up and how your rig acts at different ramps. On my Robalo I back in until my wheels touch the water, unhook winch, drop bow line loop over winch post ( 30' line flaked on the bow so it dosen't tangle), back-in a little further, hit the brakes and she slides off. Secure boat at the end of pier and park truck.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Back Bay boy said:


> Thats why I took my pvc guides off they got into the way of the rope when I swing the boat off the trailer.


Yep, didn't need 'em anyway with my Flatscat.
Why tie the boat to the trailer? If you can tie it to the dock, do that....launch the boat and move the truck.


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

I just recently learned to launch a boat myself. I found this bit of information on You Tube and it has helped me a lot.





When I put the boat on the trailer I just run the boat till it stops on the front winch and leave the motor in gear and attach the winch line and tighten it up.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Launch by baby cat alone all the time. Just back in until the back end floats and then I just take the bow rope and pull it off the trailer and tie it off ...takes about a minute or so all told.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Look bud, it's not nearly as hard as you you think will be. I do it all the time. Like all the other posters have said, use a bow line. Haul the boat over after it floats. When loading you got me. With my current boat I have to drive it up on the trailer. If the trailer is too deep in the water the bow will under ride the winch stand. With me it's a gun it on and check situation. Your boat should have large bow and a settling at the stern. Which is ideal for loading.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

I do it all the time but I cheat. I back as far down as I can and take the power pole remote and put the poles down. Pull the trailer out from under the boat and it stays put. Come back lift the poles and go fishing.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I do the following. Its quick, and really works for me and my boat/trailer set up.

1. check and make sure all your gear is in boat, all drain holes are plugged, before u even approach boat ramp.
2. After making sure all is a go, line up boat and trailer to boat ramp, back boat into ramp, remove winch hook from bow loop, attach dock line to boat cleat closest to boat dock and the other end of dock line to winch support bracket, back trailer and stop it just so that boat slides back free of trailer, put truck in park, go to back of truck and get dockline attached to winch support bracket, walk boat out of boat ramp and secure it to a dock cleat. 
3. park truck/trailer.
4. hop in boat, and start engine.
5. remove dockline from dock cleat, and shove off.
6. Haule arse to your fave fishing spots.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

scotccrn said:


> Back boat/trailer down until boat starts to float. Climb over bow and start motor. Back boat off trailer and quickly tie to dock. Run over to truck/trailer and park it. Been doing it for years. If people become impatient waiting for you just wave and say "thanks for waiting." Whole process takes less than 3 minutes (unless motor is slow to start).


i do this also . then back the trailer in and drive it on and winch it up to the winch post . did this with my bass boat and now with my 19 ft nautiq star . get to know your trailer , too deep or not deep enough makes it difficult .


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

Depending on the boat but most won't fly off the trailer when you back in. I usually back down and at a point (not sure where kinda by judgement) I hit the brake to pop the boat off. I try to make sure I am as close to the side of the ramp as possible so I can simply step into the boat from the side of the ramp. The I fire it up and go park it. I think the most important thing launching by yourself is trying to use a ramp that allows you to set on your boat from the side. Makes it a lot safer in my opnion.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I was at a triple ramp the other day and had a big boat stop at the top to unload and such plus a line to unload waiting.

Funny no one said a thing with me *****ing loud enough for people to hear about why would anyone stop at the top of the ramp to unload, hit the can, and bs for a beer with a crowded ramp. Course that was about 4 -5 guys on the boat too. I slipped in and out in about 45 seconds and gone too. ;


----------



## bigrebar (Oct 31, 2012)

I launch and load solo all the time. I have HDPE plastic on my trailer, so I never unhook until I'm ready to launch, cause the boat will launch on flat pavement with the plastic on the trailer. Back down with about a foot of trailer in the water. Get in boat, fire it up and put in gear, go to the nose and unhook, but boat in nuetral and let her slide off. Tie her up and go get the jeep and park it. Now go fishing!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Do you like the plastic on the trailer runners or is it too slick. The Baby cat some times is a little slow off the trailer is a shallow ramp.

Would you use it on your trailer?


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

back down ramp, stop when trailer tires touch water, put truck in park, apply emer brake, walk to trailer, stop to unhook tow strap on boat, get on 2Cool and login or call your mommy. C'mon really? I would not want to admit that on-line


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

My tip is go real early or launch late. I'm a rookie too and holding people up is a great way to get your rear handed to you. Way better to let the guys who move fast get in and out quick.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

My bow line has a latch hook in which I hook it on an ''I'' bolt, inside the bed of my trk....


----------



## fishingfool02 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hell it takes me longer to park my truck than put the boat in... lol
I've seen 4 and 5 guys trying to back up a truck and put boat in
or load !!!
some people have no business owning a boat !!! HaHa !!!!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

this is a long thread for something so simple--the BIG deal is be ready to unload-so you do not hold folks up--

I cannot count the times that I have asked someone to back me down and just pull my pick up out of the way---most people want to help you out--just ASK--


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

sideline--My nephew is my best fishing buddy fished with him sine he was two-now he is 45--we have unloaded boats tons of times--a rookie friend was with me last trip the first day all he did was get in the way--the 2nd day he asked what he could do to help--my nephew is usually very nice--but that day he looked at him and told him to STAY THE HELL OUOT OF THE WAY>.--

there was a good story in Texas Fish and Game last year --about an old man and woman--the writer asked if he could help the elderly couple--she told him NO they had done for 50 years----


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

The winter Texans down here drive me nuts. Takes 5 of them to put it in the water and then the mini van can pull the empty trailer out of the water.... I now drop the boat in the water by 5 am just so I know I'm the first one with no one there..


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

scotccrn said:


> Back boat/trailer down until boat starts to float. Climb over bow and start motor. Back boat off trailer and quickly tie to dock. Run over to truck/trailer and park it. Been doing it for years. If people become impatient waiting for you just wave and say "thanks for waiting." Whole process takes less than 3 minutes (unless motor is slow to start).


This.

I don't understand the need for all these long ropes and strange methods. Assuming your boat is ready this method takes maybe 90 seconds at my usual ramp and I'm gone before the 2-3 man teams can even back their trailer up straight most of the time.

Same thing in revers for loading it up.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

scotccrn said:


> Back boat/trailer down until boat starts to float. Climb over bow and start motor. Back boat off trailer and quickly tie to dock. Run over to truck/trailer and park it. Been doing it for years. If people become impatient waiting for you just wave and say "thanks for waiting." Whole process takes less than 3 minutes (unless motor is slow to start).


When using this method, is the boat completely unhooked from the trailer prior to it starting to float? Or do you unhook it once it's floating?

This seems like it would be the easiest as long as unhooking it from the trailer isn't a problem once it's floating.

And do you leave the engine running while parking the truck?


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

YouTube.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

warcat said:


> When using this method, is the boat completely unhooked from the trailer prior to it starting to float? Or do you unhook it once it's floating?
> 
> This seems like it would be the easiest as long as unhooking it from the trailer isn't a problem once it's floating.
> 
> And do you leave the engine running while parking the truck?


What ill do is keep it hooked but give it a little bit of slack from the winch then lock it back up that way it can roll off the roller when it starts floating. Back in til the boat starts floating then hop on up the bow, unhook, reverse off the trailer, tie a rope to your front cleat and the other end to the dock. I leave my motor running and run over to the truck and park it then back to the boat to go fish.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Another good bump for the spring.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

It depends on the trailer and how fast the boat rolls on it, steepness of the ramp, dock available, and something to tie to. And how long the line of trucks are, waiting to launch...and how far away you have to park your truck.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I have always backed down the ramp, hopped in boat, unhooked the boat from trailer. Start motor, let warm up. Back up off trailer and tie to dock outside of the ramp. Then go get truck and park.
Usually when launching alone people dont get ****** that your truck is on the ramp for a few extra minutes.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

If you frequently fish solo, you know the drill. Have your power on, plugs in, boat unhooked and lines connecting a boat to the trailer. I can get my boat in the water, secured to the dock and trot back to the truck faster than your average guy at the ramp who starts out slow by not *knowing how to back a trailer *or how far to back in to the water before the boat will come off. It starts with a quick, smooth backing down the ramp. I'm on the boat solo 90% of the time.

If you have slick bunks, it might take a little longer b/c of the winch.


----------



## smithpointangler (Apr 30, 2010)

scotccrn said:


> Back boat/trailer down until boat starts to float. Climb over bow and start motor. Back boat off trailer and quickly tie to dock. Run over to truck/trailer and park it. Been doing it for years. If people become impatient waiting for you just wave and say "thanks for waiting." Whole process takes less than 3 minutes (unless motor is slow to start).


 I do it this way except I tie a bow line to the trailer so 
the boat does not float away.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Best comment by Tspitzer.. "long thread for something so simple".

Ya'll covered it well. I launch alone all the time, Prep and load, do any of the above, park the boat, park the truck.. bye.

Oh, and if no one mentioned it.. Turn the headlights out when you're backin 'er down the ramp please. Don't turn lights back on until you're well up the ramp in the lot.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

i roll up close as i can to the dock and back it up until the boat floats a bit. if the ramp is steep i leave it wenched until its in the water. if not i unhook the wench and back it down slow. but my boat doesnt slide off all that easy. i get out and pull on the line connected to the back cleat and just pull it off the trailer. tie it up real quick, then go park the truck. i try to tie it off out of the way so other ppl can launch, but if theres no room then i just try and be courteous and do it quickly.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

It's easier for me to launch / load my 23 explorer by myself than explain to a newbie how to help me. If a guy knows, it requires very little conversation to get help other than " I'll drive the truck "


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

troutsupport said:


> Oh, and if no one mentioned it.. Turn the headlights out when you're backin 'er down the ramp please. Don't turn lights back on until you're well up the ramp in the lot.


THIS X1000

Same goes if you're driving toward the ramp when somebody is launching, you're not helping by blinding someone trying to back down a dark ramp.

Prep boat, 2'-3' of slack on the winch, back till floating, set parking brake, start motor and unhook, tie off to nearest cleat that's not in the way, park truck, watch TroutSupport for further instructions.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

A seven year old thread?


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

Man some of you guys have some great explanations...lol. I always release my winch lever back her in till she slides off (you hear your winch sound off as boat comes off) . E brake. Climb bow, start Motor, walk back Unhitch winch strap, move, tie her off out of the way. Move my truck. If it's not crowded I'll usually let my motor run and warm up while I park the truck. Other key factors...lights off when near Ramp, prep is before pulling up to launch your boat. Not in front of the ramp or on it. Always try to help others when they look like they need it. Nature is one of God's greatest gifts to us...what better way to thank him than by helping another having trouble. Just my .02 .


----------



## DenHaire (May 16, 2016)

Back trailer near water. Unhitch winch hook. Back trailer up and let boat float off. Remote the power pole down into the sand. Park truck and trailer. Walk to dock. Deploy the Ulterra trolling motor via the remote, remote raise the power pole and remote drive the boat to the dock where I am standing. Don't forget to power up the pole and trolling motor before launching the boat or you get to swim for the boat (smile).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I might was well throw in my 2cents. 50ft of rope tied to bow cleat of 19ft kenner. Tie other end to back inside of truck. Coil rope in truck. Back up and float boat off. Pull trailer up enough to get to back of truck. Boat still moving back very slow. Grab rope from truck. Walk to dock and tie off.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

*Me too!*



scotccrn said:


> Back boat/trailer down until boat starts to float. Climb over bow and start motor. Back boat off trailer and quickly tie to dock. Run over to truck/trailer and park it. Been doing it for years. If people become impatient waiting for you just wave and say "thanks for waiting." Whole process takes less than 3 minutes (unless motor is slow to start).


That's how I do it! Pretty tough shoving a 22' CC of trailer!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I pull up and put my stuff in the boat try to do it in one trip but sometimes it takes 2. Then I lower the boat down into the water. I get in start the boat and go fish.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

roninrus1 said:


> That's how I do it! Pretty tough shoving a 22' CC of trailer!


Exactly how I do it. Simple and quick


----------



## criswelg (May 24, 2015)

*Just did it today and I'm 66 years young*



warcat said:


> What's the best way to launch a boat alone? I've got a 19' baystealth, and was thinking of fishing alone this weekend, but have always had help launching. How does one go about doing it alone?


I have a 20' Blue Wave w/140 4 stroke Suzuki. I go out alone frequently.
I have a small rope about 20 feet long with a loop on each end.
I put one end on the front boat cleat and the other on the winch post on my trailer. Any extra line is thrown on the front deck of the boat.

Completely unhook the boat and back down the ramp and just as the trailer fenders are covered give the brake a little bump. The boat slides off and the rope catches it. Then slowly pull up a little so not to get your feet wet. Get the rope and tie up the boat. Move the truck to the parking lot. Come back untie the boat and jump in and away you go!
:texasflag


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Push button, lower boat into water, start motor and let warm up. Finish lowering cradle until lower unit clears and drive away.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Good thread regardless of the age.

Many good suggestions about how to launch alone, IMO.

I will add a few things that I didn't notice but may have missed.

Start you motor at the house on the water hose before you go the the ramp even if it's the evening before you go. This way you shouldn't be surprised by some mechanical issue. Go to your favorite ramp on a weekday during an off time and practice when no other boats are around. Take someone with you that has experience if possible, so they can observe you and make suggestions. Use your parking brake when you get the boat backed down to the ramp. Have everything loaded in your boat BEFORE you back the boat to the ramp. As others have mentioned, put the plugs in. A few of us have forgot to do that. Also as others have mentioned, each ramp, dock, boat and trailer can make the process a little different. Plenty of new boaters out there that need the same info we all had to learn as some point along the way. Be courteous and safe!!


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

troutsupport said:


> Best comment by Tspitzer.. "*long thread for something so simple". *
> 
> Ya'll covered it well. I launch alone all the time, Prep and load, do any of the above, park the boat, park the truck.. bye.
> 
> Oh, and if no one mentioned it.. Turn the headlights out when you're backin 'er down the ramp please. Don't turn lights back on until you're well up the ramp in the lot.


You'd be surprised.. Ask me how many times I've seen like 4 people trying to get a boat in the water..


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

It is that time of year to put this up with all the summer fishermen and all the wind.

DK You should not talk about our Texas Aggies like that.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

JimD said:


> It is that time of year to put this up with all the summer fishermen and all the wind.
> 
> DK You should not talk about our Texas Aggies like that.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Friday morning public park boat ramp is across the street from my In laws lake house on LBJ. Mr. Wake monster boat owner with more speaker cans than brains launches his boat.....and drives away with his trailer underwater blocking the whole ramp. Im parked right there making my boat ready putting in my plug and setting up my rods. 30 minutes later he comes walking back down the road to get his truck. 
Says to me "Oh sorry I didn't know anyone would be here on a friday" I said "You're not sorry one bit". He looked at me and wisely looked at his toes to walk across to his truck and drove away.


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

I must be doing it the easy way....

I Un-hook the safety tow rope from bow.
I tie a 20' rope to the bow towing cleat on my 16' boat. 
I tie the other end to the upright bar on trailer near the winch and place the rope on bow of boat neatly laid down so it does not tangle.
I back up until boat floats freely.
I pull forward taking the trailer out of the water until rope gets tight then ease forward until the boat comes to a smooth easy stop on the launch ramp.
I get out unhook the rope from trailer and just go park the car and trailer. If people are waiting I jump on boat and move to the dock and get to my car and pull it out and park.
Easiest way bay far alone. Do it all the time.
DO NOT GO FAST driving trailer out of water or you will pull the boat to fast and it will either slam into your trailer or the concrete launch too hard and get some good scratches or dents so go slow. Don't worry about all those people standing there looking at you. I get compliments all the time from people at the launch on how fast and easy I make it look to others waiting to launch or recover. My head gets too big sometimes...lol


----------



## txfishkiller (Jan 20, 2013)

warcat said:


> What's the best way to launch a boat alone? I've got a 19' baystealth, and was thinking of fishing alone this weekend, but have always had help launching. How does one go about doing it alone?


its not that difficult, I do it all of the time. you're a young man no problem...


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

sgrem said:


> Friday morning public park boat ramp is across the street from my In laws lake house on LBJ. Mr. Wake monster boat owner with more speaker cans than brains launches his boat.....and drives away with his trailer underwater blocking the whole ramp. Im parked right there making my boat ready putting in my plug and setting up my rods. 30 minutes later he comes walking back down the road to get his truck.
> Says to me "Oh sorry I didn't know anyone would be here on a friday" I said "You're not sorry one bit". He looked at me and wisely looked at his toes to walk across to his truck and drove away.


Would've been a shame if his trailer somehow came off sitting thereðŸ˜‚


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

sgrem said:


> Friday morning public park boat ramp is across the street from my In laws lake house on LBJ. Mr. Wake monster boat owner with more speaker cans than brains launches his boat.....and drives away with his trailer underwater blocking the whole ramp. Im parked right there making my boat ready putting in my plug and setting up my rods. 30 minutes later he comes walking back down the road to get his truck.
> Says to me "Oh sorry I didn't know anyone would be here on a friday" I said "You're not sorry one bit". He looked at me and wisely looked at his toes to walk across to his truck and drove away.


No doubt after about 5 min I would have moved his truck out of the way for him.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

TexasSlam18 said:


> No doubt after about 5 min I would have moved his truck out of the way for him.


:cheers:


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

JimD said:


> Another good bump for the spring.


Resurrected just in time for Easter .... lol


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Let me add to this...if you use liquid rollers on your bunks, go easy with it and DO NOT unhook your winch until you're boat is ready to fly off the trailer. Liquid rollers is slick stuff...


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Agreed. I only use liquid rollers sprayed on the front 1/3rd of the bunks. Float off the back when launching. Power up the bunks when loading and the back 2/3rd holds it nicely.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> X2...same for me.


 me, too


----------

